# Mumble Won't Start



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

So I've recently started using Mumble due to a guild swap on Tera. I downloaded and installed the program successfully but when I go to run it via desktop shortcut, start menu, or mumble.exe (in installation folder) it doesn't open. 

I will click on the .exe to see the mouse with a busy symbol but when it goes away no program is open. Mumble (Backwards Compatible) and mumble11x.exe both open successfully but I am unable to connect to servers.

I would really like to get this resolved asap for my guild only uses this chat client. PLEASE HELP!

bump!


----------



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

Problem still not solved. Can anyone help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to run in compatibility mode with windows XP SP3

also try to download it with the mumble.com skin

http://download.mumble.com/en/mumble-1.2.3a.msi


----------



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

My OS is Win7 64bit. Should I still run compatibility mode? And how do I do this.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

right click on the shortcut -> properties -> compatibility
tick run this in comaptibility with
choose Windows XP SP3


----------



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for replying and trying to help me fix this problem. I'm greatly appreciative!

I was so sick of minor problems with my comp so last night I reformatted. Mumble is running flawlessly now. I don't know what the problem was before, but its doing great.

Still have one more question for anyone that could answer: What can I do on my end to prevent things like this happening in the future?

I use CCleaner/ System optimizer for registry fix and over cleaning of my computer. Will these ever delete very important information that could harm my computer rather then help it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm against all these tools it could harm your PC more than it could help it


----------



## balys7 (May 16, 2012)

Again a bit off topic for this thread, but how can I keep a nice registry while keeping my system running at an optimal state?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

use Revo uninstaller when you uninstall any game or software, it will prompt you to remove all the remains in the registry and the HDD
that way you can keep your registry clean from any software remains


----------

